# Dear MP Forum....*#^$*(^!q!!!!!!!!!!!!



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

Dear MP Forum,
  I love this site.  It is great.  It is has quickly become far and away my favorite place to visit on the web.  I like the people, I like the way the site is organized, I like the way people help each other.

BUT...MP.....your server sucks.  I am so tired of spending 5-10 minutes typing a thread just to hit send and see the "forum too busy messsage". 
MORE than HALF the time I can not pull up pages or navigate through the site.  Seriously, I see more "the server is too busy at the moment" messages than pages I am trying to view.  If you guys were able to accommodate over 2,000 users at one point, why does 100 cause the server to be too busy?

Please take a moment to let MP know you love their site as well, but they need to get it fixed.  I sincerely believe if you fixed this issue you would have MUCH more traffic.  I have been using the site for months now and I see no improvement with this problem.

(PS)-I would have sent a direct message, but I feel that putting it out here for your users to discuss will help generate a solution more quickly.  
Thank you, 
NYC


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 19, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Dear MP Forum,
> I love this site. It is great. It is has quickly become far and away my favorite place to visit on the web. I like the people, I like the way the site is organized, I like the way people help each other.
> 
> BUT...MP.....your server sucks. I am so tired of spending 5-10 minutes typing a thread just to hit send and see the "forum too busy messsage".
> ...


 
I agree with NYC.  Great site.  Everything about the site is TOP NOTCH.  BUT..... The "SERVER IS TOO BUSY" IS TOTALLY BOOTLEGG!!!


----------



## kaotik (May 19, 2009)

took a bit to reply.. kept getting 'server too busy' (seriously)



			
				NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> (PS)-I would have sent a direct message, but I feel that putting it out here for your users to discuss will help generate a solution more quickly.


lol, it's been discussed (alot) before.. what can MP say, it's just a hot spot


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

They know about it, they're working on it.  In the meantime, slow down, smell the roses and enjoy this _free_ great site.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> They know about it, they're working on it. In the meantime, slow down, smell the roses and enjoy this _free_ great site.


 
Probably shouldn't hold my breath.....


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2009)

I know its a pain,,but I learned in order not to lose what ya wrote,,you just have to keep hitting F5 untill it comes up.  Other wise you will lose what ya wrote.It only takes 70 or fewer PPL sometimes to cause the problem.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 19, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> I sincerely believe if you fixed this issue you would have MUCH more traffic.
> NYC


 
I dont know about everyone else but my opinion is, I personally like how there isnt THAT many members on the site. Its like a small town where everyone knows eachother. I agree the server busy signs are annoying but, hundreds of threads about it have been created and I think its just all about being patient and just putting up with it for now.


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

I think I would cool it.

Here is a quote from above about the subject



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Default
> I JUST closed one of these stupid arsed threads this morning..
> I think I'll just ban the next one that bitches about it..
> How 'bout that?? then "he" won't have "server busy" to issue to deal with at MP..
> ...


----------



## Hick (May 19, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41693&highlight=server+busy


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

For the record, this was an attempt at humor that went terribly wrong .

Guys, if this is the biggest problem on your list today, you're all pretty lucky in my opinion.


----------



## Hick (May 19, 2009)

...I know it's frustrating folks... but it is beyond my control, too. :confused2:..
   now if I could just find my hard toe boots for NYCDxJH....:ignore:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 19, 2009)

I have barely got the message lately. If you are having that much trouble that it ruins your day then you obviously need to take a break from your computer. It's summertime folks, go the hell outside, take your dog for a walk, throw the ball with your kids out back, and enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I have barely got the message lately. If you are having that much trouble that it ruins your day then you obviously need to take a break from your computer. It's summertime folks, go the hell outside, take your dog for a walk, throw the ball with your kids out back, and enjoy it while it lasts.



But it's summer here all the time .


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 19, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> But it's summer here all the time .


 
Where the heck you at? It was freezing here two months ago.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

It's me an the gators Edit: and the bugs down here near the glades .  I thought you were in FL too, Buddy?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

yea i deleted it, telling the truth was going to get me booted.  But I don't believe for a second they are fixing it.  ONE PERSON could have literally built a new site from the ground up in the amount of time they have been dealing with it.


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

Hicks post has the link in it


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

You did the right thing


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

duck the link dont work......but it's cool, doesn't matter.  I take whatever Hick says with a grain of salt anyway.   No offense intended Hick.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 19, 2009)

hick linked you to it him self in the thread below ducks ,,,,dont ya read 

also if MARP wants to put adverts on HIS site he can carnt he :confused2: cause ive never seen him ask for donations of any member to keep th esite going like others sites do have you ?

also no one makes you come here and be rude about what goes on in MARPs  site ,,you choose to 

i get fed up of server busy  just like everyone else ,,but we dont all gripe and whine about it we do what stoners do and get high eace::48::bong:


----------



## Yoga (May 19, 2009)

And can we bring the shout box back.  JUST KIDDING!


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hick linked you to it him self in the thread below ducks ,,,,dont ya read
> 
> also if MARP wants to put adverts on HIS site he can carnt he :confused2: cause ive never seen him ask for donations of any member to keep th esite going like others sites do have you ?
> 
> ...


 If donations is what it takes to get rid of "SERVER TOO BUSY" u can count me in.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 19, 2009)

Yoga said:
			
		

> And can we bring the shout box back. JUST KIDDING!


 
:yay:  



  that will open up a whole new can of worms :giggle:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 19, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> It's me an the gators Edit: and the bugs down here near the glades . I thought you were in FL too, Buddy?


 
Well since this thread is useless anyways, no I am up by duck. I went to school down there, a nice little place between Palm Beach And Ft.Lauderdale. They make veggie burgers named after it . Still have family down there though. I can't get the wife to cut the cord with her mom so we can just move down there. Maybe one day when they make throwing your mother-in-law under a bus a legal offense I may make my way back down.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well since this thread is useless anyways, no I am up by duck. I went to school down there, a nice little place between Palm Beach And Ft.Lauderdale. They make veggie burgers named after it . Still have family down there though. I can't get the wife to cut the cord with her mom so we can just move down there. Maybe one day when they make throwing your mother-in-law under a bus a legal offense I may make my way back down.



Be sure to ring me up


----------



## ozman (May 19, 2009)

Rock on UKGIRL  I liked your response "i get fed up of server busy just like everyone else ,,but we dont all gripe and whine about it we do what stoners do and get high"

Just hang out it will come back soon hit a bong take a toke and blow your mind on your excellent Home Grown Herb .............

Peace All,

And I love The Site


----------



## occg.hydro (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that the "server busy" thing sucks but I still continue to use the site. Sure it's annoying after you've typed a lengthy response and you lose it but I still think that the positive aspects of the site outweigh the downsides. The amount of knowledge found among the members on this site is amazing. I've looked through a bunch of different forums and I still feel that MP is the best. I guess what it all comes down to is that if you don't like the site you don't _have to_ use it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

I don't get this losing your post stuff.  I just hit the back button and submit again.  It's always there.  I use Firefox, if it matters.


----------



## stonedrone (May 19, 2009)

Yeah you can back up and try again or refresh the page till it works. If you wait five or ten min. it usually works.


----------



## cubby (May 19, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Probably shouldn't hold my breath.....


 


    Acctually, you should hold your breath..........Between hits


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Acctually, you should hold your breath..........Between hits


 

HAHAHAHA, you sir....have earned yourself a banana for making me laugh hysterically...enjoy.
:banana: 
And this rip is for you....:bong1:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> i get fed up of server busy just like everyone else ,,but we dont all gripe and whine about it we do what stoners do and get high eace::48::bong:


 



UkGirl, If I took a bong rip every time I got the server too busy message after 4 hours I would be so high I could accurately describe the surface of Pluto down to the square inch.....I like the idea though....time to :bong1:


----------



## The New Girl (May 19, 2009)

Hmmmm here's a paradox, seems to me if you stopped bitchen about the server being busy, it might not be so busy...think I'll have a toke...


----------



## The New Girl (May 19, 2009)

EDIT ................Duplicate post...ooops, guess the server wasn't that busy...


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hmmmm here's a paradox, seems to me if you stopped bitchen about the server being busy, it might not be so busy...think I'll have a toke...


 
Hilarious that you think pointing out flaws in the system we love is bitchen, and the irony is that your post was worthless


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 19, 2009)

I've learned to copy+paste big posts before hitting the reply button.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 20, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> I've learned to copy+paste big posts before hitting the reply button.


 
Yea I have started doing that too but sometimes I just hit the submit button out of reflex then curse myself.  My main problem is with trying to search for info or send a message I guess.  Having to go from page to page just takes forever.  Sometimes if I want to look up something I end up having to completely close the browser and come back into the forum through the lobby a few times just to get a couple pages deep into something.  Reloading the page doesn't seem to work.  If I get a message from someone and reply, most of the time (about 80%) I get the server too busy page after I send a reply.  Then I have to try and get back into my sent messages to see if the message was sent, which ususally results in a few more server too busy messages.....just frustrating.  Most of the time the message has still been sent even with the server too busy message.......odd.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 20, 2009)

The server is slow. And has a degree from Florida State to prove it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2009)

Read my sig


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 20, 2009)

We all agree that it sucks.. but, we're all here still, right.. I still think that we could do a "members only" deal, where only members could view threads, but, It aint my site, so I get what I can..and keep my bowl full 

You gotta be dedicated to hang with us


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 20, 2009)

When I get the message thrown at me, I just go do some work on my grow(s).


...it's nice outside anyways. Get some sunshine.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 20, 2009)

I find that I only get the "server busy" at certain times of the day, no big deal. Hey all you can't find a better site to be on than this one IMO. And the best part other than the people here is, it's FREE. I have never had a problem with growing that just had to be "posted" that waiting for the server busy to clear up, could'nt wait a few minutes to deal with. Get up out of your seats and move around a little, good circulation is good for the blood pressure..lol.. Sitting at a computer and getting mad not so good for the blood pressure...take care..


----------



## NorCalHal (May 20, 2009)

I have also been getting redirects to a Google "Page not Found" webpage from MArP links.

Funny, I went through it this morning trying to get on the site, with 20 folks on. I am pretty much getting to the end of dealing with it.

Bottom line, if MarP cared at all about his site, he would handle it, the excuse of being in a contract is crap, imo. If you got time to toke bong hits for an hour, then you have time to fix the site, plain and simple.

I understand that Hick has no control over it, as do any of the mods, and I can see why these threads get frustrating to all the Mods. So don't be upset with the mods...Be upset with MarP. He has the power to fix this, yet refuses.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2009)

Almost no matter what time I come on here,,I go thru the Server Busy thing,,and yes it is getting old. Dont get me wrong,,I like this place,,but I also love my wife of 23yrs,,and if she kept cutting me off like this all the time,, for no freaken good reason,,,I would be considering a divorce. 
I keep hoping for the best cause I do like MP,,and hoping they will address it real soon. And Im not doggen the Mods,,they dont own the server. My guess is they hate it as much as we do.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 21, 2009)

I submitted a long time ago, just like not getting frustrated in your morning commute.


----------

